# No longer possible to download older Kontakt versions?



## Mike Greene (Nov 28, 2016)

It used to be that I could log onto the NI downloads page and get whatever legacy versions of Kontakt I (or more to the point, my customers) needed. Now it seems to force us into Native Access, which doesn't seem to offer anything but the most recent version of Kontakt.

If someone is on an older Mac and can't install Kontakt 5.6 (or even Native Access, for that matter), how could he update Kontakt from 5.1 to 5.2?


----------



## The Darris (Nov 28, 2016)

As far as I know, this is the only place to get pre 5.6 versions. However, it looks like it only goes back to [edit; 5.0.2].
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?search=kontakt


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 29, 2016)

That's perfect, Chris! I looked and looked, and couldn't find that. Thank you!


----------

